# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Is There Any One Feeding Night Crawlers To Their Frogs?

## AKFROG

Are you feeding your frog night crawlers? If you are what are you feeding them and how are you keeping them? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sherry

You can keep them in a dark plastic box with holes drilled in the lid and bottom of the box for ventilation and drainage. Fill the box with fertilizer free soil and add worms. Make sure the soil is moist but not soaked. You can feed leaf litter, grass clippings, banana peels, oatmeal, potato peels, etc. They don't tolerate high temperatures well so try to keep them under 65f.  :Biggrin:

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## joshua123

I feed them crushed egg shells for calcium.. will add in the carbs soon to make them grow 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

I use night crawlers for my Pacman frogs and as intermittently for our aquatic turtles for protein.

----------


## irThumper

Just make sure they are actual night crawlers and not red wigglers or composting worms as many frogs seem to detest those. I was feeding Canadian night crawlers to my White's tree frogs, and they seemed to love them for a while, but I couldn't find any small enough-- the full worm seemed to give them too much trouble, and cutting the slimy things up into bite sided bits (that they may or may not take) caused me too much trouble!  Looking for a source of smaller sized Canadian night crawlers now. I was keeping mine in the fridge. Apparently to raise them they have to have way cooler temps even than what it is in or outside our apartment; they're best kept around 55F or something like that(?).

----------


## AKFROG

Thanks every one for your replies. Heather since you are located in Canada are your night crawlers from there? Sherry and Joshua do you know what kind of night crawlers you have? From what information I have read there are three main types African, from the U.S. and from Canada that are available. They all need specific care. I bought some from Petco in Seattle but have no idea where they originated from. FROG gladly ate them. Thanks Thumper for you input too. I know about red wrigglers. FROG totally rejected them because of their taste. Did you get your worms at Petco? I noticed you are in the Pacific Northwest.  :Embarrassment:

----------

irThumper, joshua123

----------


## joshua123

I'm from Singapore so my worms are red wrigglers... now I know why my frog doesn't want to eat lol. I am using cricket now as I do not have anything else.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

> Thanks every one for your replies. Heather since you are located in Canada are your night crawlers from there? Sherry and Joshua do you know what kind of night crawlers you have? From what information I have read there are three main types African, from the U.S. and from Canada that are available. They all need specific care. I bought some from Petco in Seattle but have no idea where they originated from. FROG gladly ate them. Thanks Thumper for you input too. I know about red wrigglers. FROG totally rejected them because of their taste. Did you get your worms at Petco? I noticed you are in the Pacific Northwest.


Yep, down south of you in Oregon  :Smile:  Got mine from Petsmart. Our Petco SHOULD have them (when reading the list of things on the feeder fridge) but they never do, bleh. :O

----------


## AKFROG

I have the same problem  at the Petco store here in Juneau. They mention them on the list on the frig since they opened but I have never seen them there. Guess I'll have to wait when I take a trip to Seattle this fall. The ones I got from Petco in Seattle this spring were real in good shape. I chopped up romaine lettuce, carrot and another vegtable I can't remember. I don't know if they ate any of that or not as Frog ate the night crawlers up in about 2 weeks. FROG ate like I would eat a T-bone steak. :Smile:

----------

irThumper

----------


## Sherry

Earthworms in North America are actually invasive and were brought here by European settlers. There is no evidence to suggest that earthworms existed here before then. The kind that you want to look for are Lumbricus Terrestris or 'Canadian Night crawler', 'Vitalis', Dew Worm' etc.

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

Dang... who knew! 

http://www.quora.com/Are-earthworms-...-North-America

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasi..._North_America

----------


## joshua123

Found these in my earthworm container, anyone know what is it?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## joshua123

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## joshua123

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## joshua123

Sorry for the spam. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sherry

Looks like a type of springtail.

----------


## joshua123

> Looks like a type of springtail.


What does it do??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sherry

I believe they are Bilobella Aurantiaca. They feed on mold and decaying material. They shouldn't bother your worms  :Smile:

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

I was going to say looks like a giant orange isopod (I want to get some of those) until I saw the thing above! So is this B. Aurantiaca  related to springtails then?

----------


## Sherry

I think so... I couldn't find much information on them.

----------

irThumper

----------


## joshua123

Hmm thanks guys 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

Weird critters. Interesting though!

----------


## ShAnimal

Another great place to get them is walmart surprisingly, they are cheap there and usually sold where they have fishing and tackle. As well as bait shops. You can get huge ones there for cheap too!

----------


## thedancingemu

Bait shops are great, just make sure to check the worms aren't dyed or anything  :Smile:   It'll usually be on the label if they are, though. 

I feed small or cut up european nightcrawlers to my young toads fairly often, they're a definite favorite with the toads, they get pretty excited about them. Better calcium to phosphorus ratio
than most feeder insects (some supplementation still needed) and of course being soft bodied prey they may lessen the risk of impaction. They are one of my staple feeders  :Smile:

----------

